# what grease to use



## Michael Flores (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been looking for days to find an answer on what grease I should use on my router. It would be for the bearings on the slide rails. As well as what kind of grease to use on the gantry under the router.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I've heard many recommend dry silicone spray lubricant because white lithium grease and similar products will attract and hold wood dust from the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: DuPont Teflon Non-Stick Dry-Film Lubricant, 10 oz Aerosol (DNS610101): Home Improvement

==


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

A little Boeshield T-9 works well.


----------

